# Netgear WGT624 v3 Disconnection Problem



## iOrigin (May 16, 2009)

Hello,
This problem has been looming around for a bit (with the networking at my house). The router I have (Netgear WGT624 v3) disconnects everyone in the household from the internet (including myself) after about 10 seconds into using a downloader.

Could I get some help identifying the problem and how to fix it?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Please explain what you refer to as a downloader.


----------



## iOrigin (May 16, 2009)

A downloader such as 
http://download2.nexon.net/Game/MapleStory/Downloader/MSDownloaderV72.exe

Gaming downloader that downloads the client. World of Warcraft downloader also disconnects me; though the target downloader would be the Dragonica downloader.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

O.K. so have you used this downloader on another PC besides the one?

If so does the same issue occur?

How many computers are connected to the router?


----------



## iOrigin (May 16, 2009)

Total of 2-5 computers are connected to this router at one time, depending on how many people in my family are on their computer. 

Yes, this error occurs when another PC attempts the download.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry but it appears the application you are using MSDownloaderV72.exe is actually a P2P application created from Pando Networks more info available here http://www.pando.com/what so no more assistance will be provided for this thread and should be closed shortly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF.


----------



## iOrigin (May 16, 2009)

Ah, I didn't realize that. Sorry - close please .


----------

